# Topics > AI in car and transport >  SDL, open source software and consortium

## Airicist

Website - smartdevicelink.com

SmartDeviceLink on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

The SmartDeviceLink

Published on Jun 8, 2016




> This is an extraordinary moment.
> 
> Technology has been promising to make our lives easier, safer, and more connected than ever. At home, at work, at play, and on the road.
> 
> But there are some fundamental challenges. In-vehicle solutions that don't adhere to a standard set of rules and proprietary products that make porting apps a nightmare for developers.
> 
> The answer to those challenges is here and the moment for us to come together and bold the industry standard for in-vehicle connectivity is now.
> 
> SmartDevieLink (sdl) is the definitive platform which allows any mobile device to be linked and operated by any vehicle - easily and intuitively.
> ...

----------

